# welsh meet?



## wayward bob (Oct 29, 2011)

anyone fancy one?

i'm thinking the cardiff crew seem to meet up reasonably often, maybe make a chance for the more western branch to make it too? i have no suggestions, but i reckon we could work out something between us?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 30, 2011)

poor innocent bob 
have you ever tried herding cats? 

well done and good luck tho! i am up for meeting and hope we can get pigtails/sweaty out this time as well as like you say, westerners


----------



## pigtails (Oct 30, 2011)

You know me..... I'll say I'll come then probably won't make it!!

So - I'm up for it and will defo _try_ and make it but appologise now if I don't!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 30, 2011)

I am just as reliable as pigtails


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2011)

pends like init bruv.... where when and ting.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 30, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> I am just as reliable as pigtails



i was thinking of personally going round tails' house and dragging her on a train to swansea


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 30, 2011)

would like to but swansea is abit far.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 30, 2011)

Ooh I could put people up it was Swansea


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 30, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Ooh I could put people up it was Swansea



yeah but you wouldn't let us drink red wine


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 30, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Ooh I could put people up it was Swansea



Decision just became easier


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 30, 2011)

ginger_syn said:


> would like to but swansea is abit far.



only an hour on the train. urban outing


----------



## pigtails (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh I didn't realise you meant going to Swansea!!  Fuck that!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 30, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> yeah but you wouldn't let us drink red wine



Serious?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah can do the Diff, but anything outside of that will reduce my chance of making it.....

so you may want to pick Swansea


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 30, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> yeah but you wouldn't let us drink red wine


You can in my bedroom


----------



## pigtails (Oct 30, 2011)

SLUT!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 30, 2011)

Why thank you


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 30, 2011)

I am serious about popping down, Wayward can confirm this.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 30, 2011)

Well that stopped it in its tracks


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 30, 2011)

Fuck you pigsy, I was coerced anyway!


----------



## pigtails (Oct 30, 2011)

aw poor old weak spawny!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 30, 2011)

Weak, why a braver man than me would still have trembled!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 30, 2011)

Nah, I did mention in convo I hadn't been to that neck of the woods in ages, plus there are a lot of Welsh posters i'd be happy to get a drink in for.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 30, 2011)

Well i may consider it if it's in Cardiff. Swansea's just too uncivilized.

And we may welcome you spawny. Got space in the outhouse to put you up.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 30, 2011)

I can err bring things.....


----------



## ddraig (Oct 30, 2011)

being raised in Llanelli and living in (and supporting) the 'diff, not sure i am allowed in swansea
even if i wanted to go likesee


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 30, 2011)

ddraig said:


> being raised in Llanelli and living in (and supporting) the 'diff, not sure i am allowed in swansea
> even if i wanted to go likesee



A year earlier and i'd have been born there, or Carway.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 30, 2011)

you are obv welcome 
and please do bring 'things'


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 30, 2011)

I think maybe I am too uncivilised for this actually


----------



## Gromit (Oct 30, 2011)

ddraig said:


> poor innocent bob
> have you ever tried herding cats?



After my experiences of arranging Welsh meets I think you are being harsh on cats.

I'm in depending on dates.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 30, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> I think maybe I am too uncivilised for this actually


no chance! you obv not met the rest of em!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 30, 2011)

Gromit said:


> After my experiences of arranging Welsh meets I think you are being harsh on cats.
> 
> I'm in depending on dates.


fair point
yes, cats are easier to make go in same direction at the same time, pub even


----------



## JKaranka (Oct 31, 2011)

What about meeting in Treforest? The Otley Arms has good beer and a train trip for everyone helps to get people out of their comfort zone )


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> anyone fancy one?
> 
> i'm thinking the cardiff crew seem to meet up reasonably often, maybe make a chance for the more western branch to make it too? i have no suggestions, but i reckon we could work out something between us?


I'm up for a Cardiff meet over Christmas if anyone's about.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm up for a Cardiff meet over Christmas if anyone's about.



I would like to meet you, at least buy you a pint anyway... if you fancy taking some pics off the top of Capital tower let me know


----------



## Mungy (Oct 31, 2011)

is there a caernarfon and bangor crew and is it child friendly cos i can't go out without taking my 7yo daughter with me


----------



## 1927 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in as long as I have enough notice to arrange a baby sitter, single parenthood is a bummer sometimes! I reckon over xmas would be the best bet.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 2, 2011)

1927 said:


> I'm in as long as I have enough notice to arrange a baby sitter, single parenthood is a bummer sometimes! I reckon over xmas would be the best bet.



I'll be about, but earlier in the month, around the 8th or 9th...


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm in. Whenever like. I might even be able to drink more than lime & soda this time.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

*takes Welsh bull by the horns

What about meeting at the 10 Feet Tall Bar in Cardiff on the 28th Dec?

http://www.10feettallcardiff.com/


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2011)

will be up for that if not working


----------



## pigtails (Nov 2, 2011)

I might be away but if around I'll try and be there.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> I'm in. Whenever like. I might even be able to drink more than lime & soda this time.


nice one, glad to hear you are on the mend proper like


----------



## nogojones (Nov 3, 2011)

editor said:


> *takes Welsh bull by the horns
> 
> What about meeting at the 10 Feet Tall Bar in Cardiff on the 28th Dec?
> 
> http://www.10feettallcardiff.com/


 
 Will confirm closer to the date, but can't see why not.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2011)

could be done, only 10 mins away, but that week is normaly a blur.....


----------



## Riklet (Nov 4, 2011)

Would definitely be up for some frollicks for 'round Christmas time, will most likely be back in cardiff around then, n would be good to meet more south wales urbz.

10 feet can be alright.  I still have this fantasy they will turn it into a wicked club with amazing bass, and have glass floors on every level with loads of lasers.  maybe keep the wanky bookshelves too hah.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 9, 2011)

I will try to make it if anxiety allows.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 10, 2011)

editor said:


> *takes Welsh bull by the horns
> 
> What about meeting at the 10 Feet Tall Bar in Cardiff on the 28th Dec?
> 
> http://www.10feettallcardiff.com/



Think I am working on the 29th (in Bristol), but would like to meet up with local urbanites for a few pints. Only problem would be family Xmas stuff at the last minute...


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 18, 2011)

possible... would like to come to one of these but im miles away like so costs to get there and i hate sittng on fuckin trains for 3 hours, even so its possible i might get there if they date is right etc.. dont bank on it though i bailed outta the last one.


----------



## pigtails (Dec 19, 2011)

Is this still happening on the 28th??

cause I can't make it!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 19, 2011)

taunting us


----------



## pigtails (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Riklet (Dec 20, 2011)

Grrrr can't make the 28th either, going up to Scotland early in the morning.  Annoying, had to go with when the cheap train fair was available...


----------



## METH LAB (Dec 20, 2011)

why not all come to camarthenshire? lol


----------



## Gromit (Dec 20, 2011)

Herding cats. We did warn.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to see Mrs Jones's cousin on the 28th I think, so unlikely here n all.


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2011)

The 28th is back on! Cancel your family commitments. Make space for the urban meet!

*or we could shift it to the 27th if there's more folks about!


----------



## pigtails (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh, I may be able to do the 27th!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 25, 2011)

I can 'probably' do either of these....27th might be better in fact...


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 25, 2011)

if tails comes so will i :gauntlet:


----------



## pigtails (Dec 25, 2011)

No pressure then!

Everyone will blame me if they don't get to meet you!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah  make their day tails, you know you want to


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 25, 2011)

any chance of luring clair down too?


----------



## nogojones (Dec 25, 2011)

27th is good for me.

Can we meet in spacemonkeys burglars local?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 25, 2011)

COME ON PEOPLE! WELSH PEOPLE, LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## pigtails (Dec 25, 2011)

I am really up for it.... honest!!

My brother is coming on the 27th so it depends on what time he comes down as to weather I can make it!
BUT I WILL TRY!!!


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2011)

Me, Eme and Spacemonkey are mulling over a Boxing Day drink - poss at the Buffalo/10ft Tall/any bar this evening (Boxing Day).... or I'm good for the 28th.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds possible


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2011)

looks like one on for tonight (less than an hour from now tho)
see epic spacemonkey thread for details
8.30/9 city centre afaik


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 26, 2011)

damn you anarchist vigilantes and your shifting attitudes to social arrangements  i has plans tonight 

have fun


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2011)

think this is an 'extra' not instead
so u can't get out that easy!


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2011)

Buffalo Bar first around 9 and then maybe 10 Feet Tall after. Let's drink!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 26, 2011)

you said "it" was on for tonight  i aint backing out  (unless tails does... )


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh, and this is a Cardiff Drink Supplemental. The one on the 28th is still on!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> you said "it" was on for tonight  i aint backing out  (unless tails does... )


i carefully said 'one on for tonight' acshually


----------



## pigtails (Dec 26, 2011)

I defo can't do 28th and I would come out tonight but that would mean getting dressed!

Have fun x


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 26, 2011)

editor said:


> Oh, and this is a Cardiff Drink Supplemental. The one on the 28th is still on!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 26, 2011)

pigtails said:


> I defo can't do 28th and I would come out tonight but that would mean getting dressed!
> 
> Have fun x


----------



## pigtails (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry bob, but it's my second Christmas with my niece and nephew!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 27, 2011)

so is this meet now a victim of post-pre-meet ennui?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2011)

so that's bob n pigtails out again, no suprise!
not that it makes a difference but are you looking after them all week or something pigtails? 

i really can understand people not wanting to meet other people off the internet mind!
just gets a bit boring when people say they will with loads of conditions and if so and so goes. maybe just don't say you will in the first place.

and i dunno what you are asking gav, but if u look a few posts up you may get your answers

e2a - anyway, ignore me! am crap with family and got no mates so can't dish out advice


----------



## pigtails (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't get arsey now ddraig!  I always said the 28th was iffy for me.
I am aprehensive about meeting people but if I can make it to a meet I will.

Now stfu and smile!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2011)

where has our handbag icon gone?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 27, 2011)

it was the other thread, which sounded like it was all great fun, and the kind of thing you wouldn't want to do two days later....if its still on, thats great.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2011)

It's on. Tonight (28th). Buffalo bar from 9.30pm. Let's ave it!


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 28, 2011)

Would love to make up the Welsh urb numbers but I have tonsillitis. Have fun.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 28, 2011)

aw ddraig don't be cross  i'm notoriously flakey when it comes to rl arrangements let alone ones with imaginary internet peeps. thing is i don't really know most of the welsh lot from the boards anyway. and you all appear to be boys. i can't talk football


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 28, 2011)

eme is not a boy.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 28, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> . i can't talk football



I am a boy, and I will be there - but I hate football, so you have to come and talk to me!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 28, 2011)

ah okay. i don't know eme. i'd really like to - the times i've met urbs in the past have been great, including the ones i didn't know from adam _and_ the boys - but i'm nervous which is why i never properly committed in the first place


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a female bob but i like football...well just cardiff really. I've never met any of you and i don't even post much but i will come to the next one and bring a friend for moral support!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 28, 2011)

btw i'm well up and down atm so i'm definitely not gonna come tonight - mr b aint around to pick me up if it goes pearshaped. i hope you all have a great time, and one day i _will_ join you


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2011)

not getting cross! just fed up with Welsh meets going their predictable way. sori

was good fun the other night and there were more non boys than Eme.
i DO know what people mean about meeting randoms honest, i went to a thing at the dogstar in brixton years ago and stood a bit scared by myself for ages.
i like Cardiff city but don't go on about them in the pub.

and anyway 
after being narky i won't be able to stay out long as i have work tomorrow and festive season depleted funds


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not up for a big late session, but looking forward to meeting a few U75 Cardiffians......might rock up a little earlier if anyone wants to do the same?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> btw i'm well up and down atm so i'm definitely not gonna come tonight - mr b aint around to pick me up if it goes pearshaped. i hope you all have a great time, and one day i _will_ join you



If you aren't upto it now then don't. But seriously do seriously consider it in the future when you have some support. You'll find that everyone is really very lovely, even people like me who can be a terrible twunt on the boards, and you'll be wishing you'd met everyone sooner (honest).

Im not coming btw sorry. I'm being a Christmas hermit as I have very little time off work this Christmas and am overdrawn with the bank. Grr. Plus I got a load of chores I've been putting off but have to complete before I go back to work tomorrow. 

Wishing you all a merry Christmas and good time.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2011)

Gavin Bl said:


> I'm not up for a big late session, but looking forward to meeting a few U75 Cardiffians......might rock up a little earlier if anyone wants to do the same?


might go a bit earlier, hope tis not as rammed as the other night at the bar

or whoever wants to/can make it could maybe meet for 1 or 2 cheap ones in the spoons opposite beforehand?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 28, 2011)

ddraig said:


> might go a bit earlier, hope tis not as rammed as the other night at the bar
> 
> or whoever wants to/can make it could maybe meet for 1 or 2 cheap ones in the spoons opposite beforehand?



sounds like a plan...want to meet up for 8:45-9:00 or similar?


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2011)

We're still good to go for tonight - see you at the Buffalo around 9:30 people!  Happy to go somewhere else after if there's any other bars worth checking out too


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2011)

ai will aim for that time
can u get urban on your phone?

e2a to gav


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah I can - what modern trick have you got up your sleeve?

I will be the tall balding 40-something with specs, probably in a green coat. I will be holding a copy of the Calgary Examiner and 4 yellow tulips...

Some of the above may not be true....

Ho ho editor - meet up at 9:30, go somewhere later...young people today.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2011)

i ain't describing myself for the lurkers! 

will be wearing a carnation
or breathing fire
or post when i get there

at least one of the above will be true


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 28, 2011)

alright mate, I'll be the balding bespectacled 40 something being set upon by internet lurkers....


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2011)

i may have a green coat too


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 28, 2011)

ddraig said:


> i may have a green coat too




right 'en, saith o'r gloch - time to make myself beautiful...

(see you tuesday....)


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2011)

looking more like 9 as i am just cooking...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yn y tafarn!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 28, 2011)

watch out, there's lurkers behind you!


----------



## pigtails (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 29, 2011)

nice to meet gbl  for first time, and eme, ed and spacemonkey again 

well that was a magical mystery tour of errmmm shut pubs and some open ones
i said shut not shit!

met gbl at central bar for one (sorry mate, thought of the name on the way home!) no inference or disrespect like mun.
then went to go buffalo and saw ed and eme on way but it was too rammed again so getting a drink was going to be hard, bailed and went to go to gwdi hw, my recommendation, which was shut! 
then the vulcan which was nearest acceptable boozer, also shut!
then the done up duke of wellington on hayes which ran out of lager on pump soon after we got there!
then tried womanby st and full moon (fuwch goch) was shut! passed the horror that is the revolution 'garden' and spotted the sad sad queue outside
dempseys was open, ever reliable, so went there

that is where me and better half bailed so dunno where the rest of em are now. i got work in the bore
nos da


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

Two urban meets in three days! Us Welshies are showing Urbanites what it's all about


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 29, 2011)

Another very enjoyable evening! Think I will venture over to Brixton for a night out in the near future. Thanks all, safe journey home to Ed and Eme.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 29, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> watch out, there's lurkers behind you!


And they were as well !

Really nice to meet up - and a really enjoyable change of scene for me, despite the route march around a selection of alternatively closed or packed pubs! I'll be chattier next time - now I have put my toe in the 'meet strangers off the internet' water!

Had to laugh to myself when the conversation about ketamine, mephedrome, etc was going on....(my drug knowledge extends to using cannabis about 3 times twenty odd years ago)...it was the educational part of the evening for me!

four boys, two girls btw....


----------

